# Puppy suddenly pooping in crate at night



## Bones333 (Sep 30, 2009)

Boone is a 5 1/2 month old boxer mix. We brought him home when he was 2 1/2 months old. He did pee in his crate a couple of times the first couple of weeks we had him, but has never pooped in his crate or in the house at all since we have had him. That is until the last two nights. Monday night he pooped in his crate once, last night two times. I can't believe he had to poop twice in the night. He is on Blue Buffalo large breed puppy food, fed 3 times per day. This has not changed. He is put out for the last time of the night about 11pm. His last meal is at about 6pm-7pm, that has not changed. He has pretty much had the same routine for weeks now. Same exercise schedule, everything the same. The only thing that has been different the last two nights was the loss of his big pillow to lay on in his crate. He tore it open and pulled a bunch of the stuffing out, so we took it away. He has had just a flat rug to lay on. Could this be enough to make him act this way? Any advise would be greatly appreciated. I need some sleep!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Poor puppy and you..no one wants to poo where they sleep!
Does he have a bowel movement on his last walk/pee break at 11? I would suggest you try to see if he'll poo before you bring him back in.
You may want to start switching to two meals a day and moving his evening meal to a slightly earlier time.
He may be experiencing some stress from the lack of a his pillow (dogs need security blankets too, just like kids) so replacing the pillow should be a priority to see if this changes...most pups will not poo in their sleeping area unless they are stressed. Or you can give him an old tshirt or something that smells like you.
If none of these things help you may want to have him checked out to see if he's absorbing his food properly, if the food has stayed the same and is good quality like you said he should not really be producing that much fecal matter.
Like anything a bit of detective work and experimentation is necessary to find a solution.


----------



## Bones333 (Sep 30, 2009)

We had a much better night last night!!!! I fed Boone only twice yesterday, fed earlier in the evening, put his pillow back together for him, and really encouraged him to poo as late in the evening as possible. We woke up at our normal time to a clean crate. Let's hope this was just a bad couple of nights and we are back on track. Thanks for the advise.


----------

